# which wax?



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

im going to be using a friends machine polisher, with the pads and polishes that he used to great effect, this was on a silver car, mine is denim blue.

i want to use good wax, as i dont want to need to re-do the whole process too often.

ive seen this, has any one used it before?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PTFE-Car-Poli ... 3cbc5fff02

any suggestions for a wax for denim blue?

any pics to help argue your case?


----------



## Nick-ST (Apr 14, 2013)

I find Autoglym HD wax leaves a really good finish on darker coloured cars and beads lovely too!

Nick


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

I find that DODO JUICE waxes are amazing for a wet look and can be colour specific, you can also get samples for less than £5 and these do the car 3 to 4 times.

This might be worth a look
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juice-Bl ... 3f228b7dcb

I find Finish Kare FK1000P Hi-Temp lasts for absolutely ages! protection and durability is great. Its what I'm currently using during winter

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Finish-Kare-F ... 1c3b481e1f


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I use Collinite 476S it is pretty hard warring and gives good results








Excuse the wheels its on its winter 16s intead of its normal 18s
Still need to give the TT a good polish and wax


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd also highly recommend Gtechniq EXO, its a sealant and will last a lot longer than a wax when it comes to protecting the finish.

I've not used it myself but gets the best reviews on detailing world.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gtechniq-EXO- ... 1c34110a3a


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Phil wrote- 
This might be worth a look
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juice-Bl ... 3f228b7dcb

Good link. Just bought some to try on my Denim blue.

Paul


----------



## Jacko198 (Feb 2, 2014)

Dodo juice for me. Colnites didn't last too long on my paint


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Denim Blue TT here,

I am a big fan of Poorboys wax. Works well on Denim blue along with some Poorboys EX-P sealant.










First time i used there products










Second time round same again



















Also checkout the following video of the reflections off my paint work. Just after waxing and polishing the second time.

http://s1181.photobucket.com/user/Bauer ... 4.mp4.html


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> Denim Blue TT here,
> 
> I am a big fan of Poorboys wax. Works well on Denim blue along with some Poorboys EX-P sealant.


ive borrowed his poorboys exp sealant- he said use that after the polish and finishing, then wax after that, is that correct?
cars looking very good i must say!



hey3688 said:


> I use Collinite 476S it is pretty hard warring and gives good results
> Still need to give the TT a good polish and wax


thats a good deep shine



philgibQS said:


> I find that DODO JUICE waxes are amazing for a wet look and can be colour specific, you can also get samples for less than £5 and these do the car 3 to 4 times.
> 
> This might be worth a look
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juice-Bl ... 3f228b7dcb
> ...


thanks for the links- cant go wrong at that price for a trial, that finish kare sounds good if its long lasting!

grrr too many choices now! need to decide asap though as i wanna attack it this weekend!


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice shine Bauer, very, very nice, would it be as good on Lake Silver?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> ive borrowed his poorboys exp sealant- he said use that after the polish and finishing, then wax after that, is that correct?
> cars looking very good i must say!


Yes that is correct. Only one pea drop of sealant per panel although i use two drops on the bonnet due to the size of it. Best to build sealant up in very fine layers.



Stochman said:


> Nice shine Bauer, very, very nice, would it be as good on Lake Silver?


Thank you.

Its hard to tell really. I have always found different waxes/sealants work better with certain colours. You may find a different combo works better with your colour. Unfortunately i have never owned a silver car so don't really have any tips for what works best with that colour. I am sure someone will be along to help you out though.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

ok.

clay bar kit ordered.

blue detailing tape ordered.

lots of micro fibre cloths ordered.

new wash mitt ordered.

and finally.....i went with the dodo juice trial pot.

ill post pics of the results soon


----------



## arnoldlog1 (Oct 14, 2013)

dodo juice supernatural for me.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

BaueruTc said:


> Denim Blue TT here,
> 
> I am a big fan of Poorboys wax. Works well on Denim blue along with some Poorboys EX-P sealant.
> 
> ...


Great results 8) How are you applying that machine or hand?

Paul


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Collinite 915 for me.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

this is what I use
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_589.html
beads very well and lasts a while!


----------



## Dwytho (May 12, 2013)

as a relatively cheap wax/ polish mixture £20 turtle wax ice . It won best overall in many of the day to day waxes found in shops.

last for ages great shine easy to apply no residue - less is more with this stuff.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

So what wax would you recommend for a metallic black car? What something that's fairly easy to apply and wipe off as it will be by hand.

Paul


----------



## Dwytho (May 12, 2013)

if you want cheap spray on wax easily to apply demon shine i belive it called lile £7 in halfords its a hydrophobic polymer not a traditional wax wont protect as much but will shine espcially on blue and black cars very good stuff


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> this is what I use
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_589.html
> beads very well and lasts a while!


I agree...Collinite 915 & finishkare 1000p are good waxes for the price range. You cant go wrong with these, both easy to apply by hand


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

that finishkare looks good- i suppose ive got a good base to start from now, and i'll find the right wax for me. ive got the turtle wax nano sumin or other- its alright but never found it to last that well.

ill see how this dodojuice goes and take it from there. cant wait for the vibration white finger!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Dodo juice, bouncers 22 is amazing!


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been using Megs NXT 2.0 for a while. 
It's a liquid so nice and easy to get on and off.
http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-5169-meguia ... wwodL34AEA
The beading stays great for a few months. Yet to use it on my TT but always great on my Golf, I'll post pics when I do


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

I use poorboys wax and the ex-p sealant, very impressed with them. If your car is used regularly and not garaged stay away from carnubau waxes as they don't last very long at all


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Great results 8) How are you applying that machine or hand?
> 
> Paul


I use a DAS-6. One of the best things i have ever bought for the car.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

only ever use a machine for polishing,

wax is put on by hand, left for 20 mins, then buffed off (comes off very easy )


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

My denim blue. Auto Finesse Illusion. For sale too.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

anthony_839 said:


> only ever use a machine for polishing


Not true, sealants and certain waxes can be applied via machine on finishing and glazing pads.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I mean I never do it didn't mean you cant what so ever


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

darylbenfield said:


> My denim blue. Auto Finesse Illusion. For sale too.


Love how good the paint looks int these pictures- hope i can get mine even half as nice as that!


----------

